
UK police will use AI to decide whether suspects should be kept in custody - matthberg
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/10/15614980/uk-durham-police-ai-risk-assessment-policing
======
basicplus2
This is such a faulty idea, given that if decisions are made based on previous
decisions over say the last 40 years it will not evolve with social customs
and norms, and when challenged the police will not be able to defend their
decision because they didn't make it AND they cannot explain the reasoning.

